# "Coup" in Venezuela ends in disaster



## Bleipriester

This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.




Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy


----------



## flacaltenn

Bleipriester said:


> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy



What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
Click to expand...


IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.


----------



## flacaltenn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
Click to expand...


He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests.. 

The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..
> 
> The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..
Click to expand...


Yes I know but we are not dealing with a RATIONAL man are we and YES I DO think HE thinks he IS invincible. This thing was already ugly the other day, there were multiple reports from eye witness accounts that TANKS on the streets were running over and murdering via tank. So he does NOT care what he does or what ANY outside entity thinks and it's going to get more ugly.

Of course the situation in Venezuela can not go on, it must have some type of ending, but the one's who want to remove Maduro are going to have to have a different MO, they are going to have to rethink a different strategy.


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..
> 
> The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know but we are not dealing with a RATIONAL man are we and YES I DO think HE thinks he IS invincible. This thing was already ugly the other day, there were multiple reports from eye witness accounts that TANKS on the streets were running over and murdering via tank. So he does NOT care what he does or what ANY outside entity thinks and it's going to get more ugly.
> 
> Of course the situation in Venezuela can not go on, it must have some type of ending, but the one's who want to remove Maduro are going to have to have a different MO, they are going to have to rethink a different strategy.
Click to expand...

Not a tank but an an assault vehicle.lightly armored.


----------



## Bleipriester

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
Click to expand...

They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.


----------



## Rambunctious

This is close to home folks....if that nation blows up we will have a massive immigration crises to deal with...What happens in Valenzuela is more important than what happens in Syria at this point in time....
And its more important than what Barr said about Mueller's stupid witch hunt report....


----------



## Moonglow

Rambunctious said:


> This is close to home folks....if that nation blows up we will have a massive immigration crises to deal with...What happens in Valenzuela is more important than what happens in Syria at this point in time....
> And its more important than what Barr said about Mueller's stupid witch hunt report....


It would interrupt the cocaine train but it's the wrong country...


----------



## K9Buck

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.



Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.  

I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.  

I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.  

The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.


----------



## Moonglow

K9Buck said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
Click to expand...

Well, except for running over protesters with a cop car,,,yeah...


----------



## K9Buck

Moonglow said:


> Well, except for running over protesters with a cop car,,,yeah...



Maduro is going.  The only question is whether or not he is going to go the easy way or the _hard _way.  The smart ones take some gold and get the hell out of Dodge.  

Maduro can expedite his own demise if his forces commit many more of the incidents such as the one you mentioned.  Then, we'll be there much quicker.


----------



## Moonglow

K9Buck said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for running over protesters with a cop car,,,yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is going.  The only question is whether or not he is going to go the easy way or the _hard _way.  The smart ones take some gold and get the hell out of Dodge.
> 
> Maduro can expedite his own demise if his forces commit many more of the incidents such as the one you mentioned.  Then, we'll be there much quicker.
Click to expand...

I imagine the special forces will help his exit...


----------



## MarathonMike

Rambunctious said:


> This is close to home folks....if that nation blows up we will have a massive immigration crises to deal with...What happens in Valenzuela is more important than what happens in Syria at this point in time....
> And its more important than what Barr said about Mueller's stupid witch hunt report....


The Venezuelans are already coming. Along with refugees from about 2 dozen other fucked up countries around the world. Of course Liberals cheer "The more the merrier" because all they see is more DEM votes.


----------



## flacaltenn

Bleipriester said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.
Click to expand...


You do realize that Maduro annulled the last election and is serving unlawfully -- right? So the MILLIONS are the people that do not WANT a dictator not subject to democratic election... 

Maduro was under RECALL threat from his low popularity.. Pressured the Election Council to CANCEL the recall election.. Instead he moved an election scheduled for December 2018 up to MAY to prevent opposition candidates from campaigning.. Many dropped out.. Turn-out was the lowest in recent history.. MANY countries didn't recognize the results.... 

Why are you a FAN of dictators??


----------



## Bleipriester

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Maduro annulled the last election and is serving unlawfully -- right? So the MILLIONS are the people that do not WANT a dictator not subject to democratic election...
> 
> Maduro was under RECALL threat from his low popularity.. Pressured the Election Council to CANCEL the recall election.. Instead he moved an election scheduled for December 2018 up to MAY to prevent opposition candidates from campaigning.. Many dropped out.. Turn-out was the lowest in recent history.. MANY countries didn't recognize the results....
> 
> Why are you a FAN of dictators??
Click to expand...

Untrue.
Guaido failed to call elections within 30 days. This was his only duty as interim President.


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
Click to expand...

Trump´s international goons have already realized that Maduro is staying. How about the war mongers? What army is going to intervene?


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump´s international goons have already realized that Maduro is staying. How about the war mongers? What army is going to intervene?
Click to expand...


Your prognostication will not age well.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..
> 
> The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..
Click to expand...

2,000,000% inflation, food shortages, eating pets....the People don't have much to lose. This wont end well for Maduro or the UN


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump´s international goons have already realized that Maduro is staying. How about the war mongers? What army is going to intervene?
Click to expand...

Maduro's only hope is to try to get safe haven from Soros so he can join in the 2020 democrat candidate Clown Car


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump´s international goons have already realized that Maduro is staying. How about the war mongers? What army is going to intervene?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your prognostication will not age well.
Click to expand...

"SANTIAGO, April 15 (Xinhua) -- The Lima Group on Monday rejected military intervention in Venezuela, saying that it favors pursuing a negotiated solution to the country's crisis.

The group "rejects any threat or course of action that implies a military intervention in Venezuela," said an official statement issued by foreign ministers of the bloc after a gathering in Santiago.

The members of the group support a peaceful solution "led by Venezuelans themselves," the statement added.

The meeting came as Canada announced new sanctions against 41 members of Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro's government it holds "responsible for the deterioration of the situation" in the South American country."
Lima Group rejects military intervention in Venezuela - China.org.cn

So again, what army? They will get "rebels", right?


----------



## Mac1958

Pretty amazing that some here appear to be on Maduro's side on this.

Not surprising, really, but amazing.


----------



## Bleipriester

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump´s international goons have already realized that Maduro is staying. How about the war mongers? What army is going to intervene?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro's only hope is to try to get safe haven from Soros so he can join in the 2020 democrat candidate Clown Car
Click to expand...

And here is his ad!


----------



## wamose

Where's Zorro when you need him?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Maduro had better goggle 'Manuel Noriega' and find out what happened to him... Grab some booty and hit the road...


----------



## cnm

Mac1958 said:


> Pretty amazing that some here appear to be on Maduro's side on this.
> 
> Not surprising, really, but amazing.


I find the amazing thing to be the unabashed appetite for regime change. Now that's really amazing.


----------



## JoeB131

flacaltenn said:


> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?



Well, Americans obviously have...  

Ignoring the crowing from the Syrian Propaganda Ministry, our problem with Venezuela has been they picked a form of government that we didn't like, have confirmed it several times through elections, and we've done everything we can to undermine it, from supporting coups to waging economic war on them.  



K9Buck said:


> Maduro has to be very careful. If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime. I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this. Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.



Tell you what, why don't you march down to a recruiting station and sign up for the military, instead of having some poor kid do it.  



K9Buck said:


> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like. If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.



Why would we be "obligated" to intervene in an internal matter (that we largely caused by encouraging the Coup Plotters to start with?) The thing is, the last thing Columbia and Brazil want is to go back to the bad old days when the Gringos invaded countries.  



K9Buck said:


> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender. Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc. Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.



Really, with what?  Right now, the US only has 11 active duty army divisions, half of them deployed around the world.  Where are we going to find the troops to go in. 

The one thing that would unite the Venezuelan people is a foreign invasion...  

Here's a plan.  Have Trump go ahead and tweet on a bunch of unrelated subjects, mock a few celebrities, and distract attention from just how badly Pompeo and Bolton fucked this up.


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> This is close to home folks....if that nation blows up we will have a massive immigration crises to deal with...What happens in Valenzuela is more important than what happens in Syria at this point in time....
> And its more important than what Barr said about Mueller's stupid witch hunt report....



So Trump fucked this up, and now you are worried about the consequences?  Really?


----------



## JoeB131

flacaltenn said:


> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..



Not really. China didn't change into a free expression country after Tianamen Square.  

Again, why is this our problem?  We were dumb to encourage a coup, but a certain point you cut bait and run.   This would be a good time.


----------



## JoeB131

K9Buck said:


> Maduro is going. The only question is whether or not he is going to go the easy way or the _hard _way. The smart ones take some gold and get the hell out of Dodge.
> 
> Maduro can expedite his own demise if his forces commit many more of the incidents such as the one you mentioned. Then, we'll be there much quicker.



Okay, I realize you are very keen to send other people's kids off to war. 

Did you learn not a fucking thing from Libya? Iraq? Vietnam?  I'm just curious if you are truly this dense.  



CrusaderFrank said:


> 2,000,000% inflation, food shortages, eating pets....the People don't have much to lose. This wont end well for Maduro or the UN



Yes, we've done a very good job at punishing these people for picking a form of government we don't like.  But at the end of the day, it's their government.  The people did not come out and support the Coup Plotters.  

Trump should really be careful. The difference between him and Maduro is Maduro won a legitimate election.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Pretty amazing that some here appear to be on Maduro's side on this.
> 
> Not surprising, really, but amazing.



Yes, this crazy idea that when a country elects a president, legitimately elects him by a popular majority, the rest of the world should respect that. 

What a crazy idea.  

I mean, that's fucking nuts. What happened to the good old days when we sent a bunch of poor kids off to teach them not to do that. 

Oh, that's right. Americans got sick of watching their kids come home in boxes.


----------



## cnm

JoeB131 said:


> Tell you [k9buck] what, why don't you march down to a recruiting station and sign up for the military, instead of having some poor kid do it.


That is not the way of the chicken hawk.


----------



## Olde Europe

So, we're dealing with the country sitting on what is being described as the largest proven oil reserves on earth.

That country is located in South / Central America?

It has chosen, a few times, a leftist government?


And now, the U.S. of A., very much notable for unwavering support for the House of Saud, lets itself be seen concerned about upholding democratic principles.  In so doing, they support a pretend-president who tried to instigate a military coup, and that is after that exact same U.S. of A. tried to instigate coups before.

After a long, storied history of replacing elected governments veering ever so slightly to the left with ultra-right / military, mass-murderous dictatorships in that region, no one really seems to find "But, but, what about democracy?" to be a bit of a stretch?  If the second repetition is a farce, I am at pains to name what the 25th repetition might be.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's the underlying problem. IN 2001, the people of Venezuela chose socialism.  

Now, not a choice I would make, but then again, I don't live there.  

We've spent the last three administrations trying to undermine their government for making a choice we didn't like.  From the 2002 attempted coup against Chavez, to yesterday's fiasco.  

But we probably won't question it, because we look at Latin America as "our backyard" and other imperialist nonsense.  

And live in mortal terror some of those folks might move in from the backyard to the living room.


----------



## Pilot1

We need to keep any refugees the hell out of the U.S.


----------



## JoeB131

Pilot1 said:


> We need to keep any refugees the hell out of the U.S.



Pilot wets himself at the thought of Brown people moving in next door.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mac1958 said:


> Pretty amazing that some here appear to be on Maduro's side on this.
> 
> Not surprising, really, but amazing.



Only those that support Putin wish to bring more proxy-wars in our part of the world would support Maduro right to be a dictator...


----------



## JoeB131

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Only those that support Putin wish to bring more proxy-wars in our part of the world would support Maduro right to be a dictator...



Really? Kind of looks to me like Putin just told his tool Trump how it was going to be, and we've backed down. 

Kind of dumb for the Coup Plotters to have trusted us, but sucks to be them.


----------



## K9Buck

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, I realize you are very keen to send other people's kids off to war.



This is where you're emotional and stupid.  I'm predicting what Trump is going to do.  I never said that I support an invasion of Venezuela.  

And while we're at it, since you are obviously unaware, the Colombians cannot stand the leadership of Venezuela.  I will also inform you that the majority of Venezuelans cannot stand the leadership of Venezuela.  

As for the legitimacy of Maduro's 2018 election "win", that is in great doubt.  Venezuela Is in Crisis. So How Did Maduro Secure a Second Term?

Why do liberals like you consistently align yourselves with the most corrupt, despotic regimes?


----------



## K9Buck

One million Venezuelan refugees in Colombia...and counting.  And JoeB131 thinks the Venezuelans love Maduro.  

Venezuela's crisis deepens: 1 million refugees flee to Colombia


----------



## Olde Europe

JoeB131 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only those that support Putin wish to bring more proxy-wars in our part of the world would support Maduro right to be a dictator...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Kind of looks to me like Putin just told his tool Trump how it was going to be, and we've backed down.
> 
> Kind of dumb for the Coup Plotters to have trusted us, but sucks to be them.
Click to expand...



You actually give that load of crap a pass?   Like, Putin brought "proxy wars"?  When did that happen?  And, "in *our* part of the world"?  In UpIsDownistan, the bully merely protects his property following some continent-wide Stand-Your-Ground law no one else can see.

I would venture a guess that none of the "Coup Plotters" actually "trusted" the U.S. of A.  And why would they?

The irony of ironies in this case may very well be that their being anxious not to be seen doing the U.S.'s bidding may have dissuaded many of the top military brass from joining the insurgency.

Remember the man Trump named "U.S. Envoy to Venezuela"?  Remember the most honorable and sincere Mr. Elliott Abrams?  ... and they say, the Goddess of History doesn't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Rambunctious

JoeB131 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is close to home folks....if that nation blows up we will have a massive immigration crises to deal with...What happens in Valenzuela is more important than what happens in Syria at this point in time....
> And its more important than what Barr said about Mueller's stupid witch hunt report....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump fucked this up, and now you are worried about the consequences?  Really?
Click to expand...

What did Trump do?......it seems to me Venezuela was lost under Obama's do nothing regime....Maduro took over while the Magic Kenyan played golf....and flew around on Air Force One....dummy


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful.  If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime.  I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this.  Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like.  If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender.  Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc.  Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> The U.S. is NOT going to tolerate Maduro and his collection of international goons for much longer.  He should get while the getting is good.  Take some gold and fly to Cuba and retire on the beach.  Or, get obliterated by a bunker buster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump´s international goons have already realized that Maduro is staying. How about the war mongers? What army is going to intervene?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro's only hope is to try to get safe haven from Soros so he can join in the 2020 democrat candidate Clown Car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is his ad!
Click to expand...


Maduro/Biden or Biden/Maduro?


----------



## JoeB131

K9Buck said:


> This is where you're emotional and stupid. I'm predicting what Trump is going to do. I never said that I support an invasion of Venezuela.
> 
> And while we're at it, since you are obviously unaware, the Colombians cannot stand the leadership of Venezuela. I will also inform you that the majority of Venezuelans cannot stand the leadership of Venezuela.



Yes, you guys tell yourselves that, but the Chaveistas keep winning.  I wonder why that is?  



K9Buck said:


> As for the legitimacy of Maduro's 2018 election "win", that is in great doubt.



No, Trump's win is in doubt.  Maduro, not so much.  



K9Buck said:


> Why do liberals like you consistently align yourselves with the most corrupt, despotic regimes?



Um, no, again, you guys on the right supported Marcos, Somoza, Baby Doc, Pinochet, the Shah, the House of Saud... well, the list could go on.  



K9Buck said:


> One million Venezuelan refugees in Colombia...and counting. And JoeB131 thinks the Venezuelans love Maduro.



Again, the problem here is that we've been making economic war on the place since 2001...  when Chavez was first elected. Kind of like if someone broke your leg and then told you to stand on your own two feet.  The height of Chutzpah.


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> What did Trump do?......it seems to me Venezuela was lost under Obama's do nothing regime....Maduro took over while the Magic Kenyan played golf....and flew around on Air Force One....dummy



Actually, we lost Venezuela when the people voted for Chavez....  Maduro is just his understudy.   I blame Obama as well, he engaged in the same kind of regime change BS the Republicans do. 

What we really need is a foreign policy that is kind of like Star Trek's Prime Directive.  No interference in the internal affairs of others.


----------



## Rambunctious

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, we lost Venezuela when the people voted for Chavez.... Maduro is just his understudy. I blame Obama as well, he engaged in the same kind of regime change BS the Republicans do.
> 
> What we really need is a foreign policy that is kind of like Star Trek's Prime Directive. No interference in the internal affairs of others.


Star Trek was a TV show....in reality we live on one tiny planet with borders and customs and wants and desires....and what many nations want and desire is to see our superior way of life fail...we must stand up against that....from time to time there are nations willing to test us...I don't like it but its reality....Obama did nothing....no one will convince me that Obama didn't want Venezuela to turn socialist...Obama wanted Maduro in power.....lets be real....


----------



## cnm

Rambunctious said:


> and what many nations want and desire is to see our superior way of life fail...we must stand up against that


Poor widdle victims...


----------



## caddo kid

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
Click to expand...



how is that coup down there in Venezuela going? And where is that big boi Guaido? He doesn't seem to be such a macho man.
Maybe Guaido can garduate to being a real leader, instead of a wannaB coup leader.


----------



## flacaltenn

Bleipriester said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Maduro annulled the last election and is serving unlawfully -- right? So the MILLIONS are the people that do not WANT a dictator not subject to democratic election...
> 
> Maduro was under RECALL threat from his low popularity.. Pressured the Election Council to CANCEL the recall election.. Instead he moved an election scheduled for December 2018 up to MAY to prevent opposition candidates from campaigning.. Many dropped out.. Turn-out was the lowest in recent history.. MANY countries didn't recognize the results....
> 
> Why are you a FAN of dictators??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue.
> Guaido failed to call elections within 30 days. This was his only duty as interim President.
Click to expand...


What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true... 

And you're complaining about holding an HONEST ELECTION when Maduro still holds all the guns and police? And the oil money he's taken... He's a dictator and a crook.. Like his predecessor... 

And you LOVE him apparently... Like you do MOST dictators that are abusing their citizenry....


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mac1958 said:


> Pretty amazing that some here appear to be on Maduro's side on this.
> 
> Not surprising, really, but amazing.




He is on team regressive, they are on team regressive.

It's a natural fit.


----------



## Bleipriester

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Maduro annulled the last election and is serving unlawfully -- right? So the MILLIONS are the people that do not WANT a dictator not subject to democratic election...
> 
> Maduro was under RECALL threat from his low popularity.. Pressured the Election Council to CANCEL the recall election.. Instead he moved an election scheduled for December 2018 up to MAY to prevent opposition candidates from campaigning.. Many dropped out.. Turn-out was the lowest in recent history.. MANY countries didn't recognize the results....
> 
> Why are you a FAN of dictators??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue.
> Guaido failed to call elections within 30 days. This was his only duty as interim President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...
> 
> And you're complaining about holding an HONEST ELECTION when Maduro still holds all the guns and police? And the oil money he's taken... He's a dictator and a crook.. Like his predecessor...
> 
> And you LOVE him apparently... Like you do MOST dictators that are abusing their citizenry....
Click to expand...

Big nonsense. The MUD, your opposition, did not partake in the elections. If your gov would think they can win with elections, they would have run.


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> Star Trek was a TV show....in reality we live on one tiny planet with borders and customs and wants and desires....and what many nations want and desire is to see our superior way of life fail...we must stand up against that....from time to time there are nations willing to test us...I don't like it but its reality....Obama did nothing....no one will convince me that Obama didn't want Venezuela to turn socialist...Obama wanted Maduro in power.....lets be real....



In reality- Venezuela isn't a threat to us, it's really none of our business what kind of government they want.  The problem is we look at Latin America as our own personal empire, and they are pretty sick of it, and who can blame them? 

Obama didn't do the ass-poundingly stupid shit like inciting coups like Trump and Bush did, but he still kept on sanctions... that's the problem.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> He is on team regressive, they are on team regressive.
> 
> It's a natural fit.



Again, when you and Vichy Mac sign up to join the military and fight these "progressive" wars to liberate the Oil, then I will take you seriously. 

Fuck, I bet if we had a draft, and people you cared about were the ones potentially coming home in boxes, you'd suddenly be all for peace and non-intervention.  



flacaltenn said:


> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...



when do we have a recall election for Trump?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek was a TV show....in reality we live on one tiny planet with borders and customs and wants and desires....and what many nations want and desire is to see our superior way of life fail...we must stand up against that....from time to time there are nations willing to test us...I don't like it but its reality....Obama did nothing....no one will convince me that Obama didn't want Venezuela to turn socialist...Obama wanted Maduro in power.....lets be real....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality- Venezuela isn't a threat to us, it's really none of our business what kind of government they want.  The problem is we look at Latin America as our own personal empire, and they are pretty sick of it, and who can blame them?
> 
> Obama didn't do the ass-poundingly stupid shit like inciting coups like Trump and Bush did, but he still kept on sanctions... that's the problem.
Click to expand...

The fuck he didn't! Jihadist Obama relocated his brothers in Jihad to the USA, gave Iran $150 Billion (could build 20 walls with that) formed and armed ISIS and gave them all the real estate from Aleppo to Baghdad


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on team regressive, they are on team regressive.
> 
> It's a natural fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when you and Vichy Mac sign up to join the military and fight these "progressive" wars to liberate the Oil, then I will take you seriously.
> 
> Fuck, I bet if we had a draft, and people you cared about were the ones potentially coming home in boxes, you'd suddenly be all for peace and non-intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when do we have a recall election for Trump?
Click to expand...


Lolz


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> The fuck he didn't! Jihadist Obama relocated his brothers in Jihad to the USA, gave Iran $150 Billion (could build 20 walls with that) formed and armed ISIS and gave them all the real estate from Aleppo to Baghdad



Wow, he did all that? 

Well, lets' start with the obvious that we were talking about Venezuela and not Iran and Iraq.  

Second, that 150 Billion was rightfully Iran's money/assets we had illegally been holding on to since the 1970's. 

Third, ISIS formed because Bush toppled Saddam.  Let's put the blame where it belongs. Petreaus was paying the Sunnis to play nice, and then the Shi'ites cut off their money.  

Now, Obama did do a lot of the dumb shit, like invading Libya, supporting the coup in Ukraine, and other "Sticking our noses in other people's bizness" we need to knock the fuck off.


----------



## Mac1958

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty amazing that some here appear to be on Maduro's side on this.  Not surprising, really, but amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> He is on team regressive, they are on team regressive.
> It's a natural fit.
Click to expand...

True.  Illiberal leftist authoritarians just sticking together.
.


----------



## Likkmee

JoeB131 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Americans obviously have...
> 
> Ignoring the crowing from the Syrian Propaganda Ministry, our problem with Venezuela has been they picked a form of government that we didn't like, have confirmed it several times through elections, and we've done everything we can to undermine it, from supporting coups to waging economic war on them.
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has to be very careful. If he starts committing atrocities, the U.S. will intervene and then that will be the end of his regime. I'm sure he and the Russians are aware of this. Maduro's best chance is to push back against the protesters with non-lethal means, as he has been doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what, why don't you march down to a recruiting station and sign up for the military, instead of having some poor kid do it.
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what a coordinate, military response by the U.S., Colombia and Brazil might look like. If the U.S. is obligated to intervene, this American wants the Colombians, Brazilians and possibly others to be there with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we be "obligated" to intervene in an internal matter (that we largely caused by encouraging the Coup Plotters to start with?) The thing is, the last thing Columbia and Brazil want is to go back to the bad old days when the Gringos invaded countries.
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can envision a scenario where American units go in and wherein Maduro is basically a hostage in a compound, refusing to surrender. Meanwhile, outside, the Venezuelan military decides they're not going to surrender their lives for a two-bit dictator that is likely to flee to Russia, etc. Meanwhile, and regardless of what Maduro does, Venezuela begins anew with new leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, with what?  Right now, the US only has 11 active duty army divisions, half of them deployed around the world.  Where are we going to find the troops to go in.
> 
> The one thing that would unite the Venezuelan people is a foreign invasion...
> 
> Here's a plan.  Have Trump go ahead and tweet on a bunch of unrelated subjects, mock a few celebrities, and distract attention from just how badly Pompeo and Bolton fucked this up.
Click to expand...


For the youth I recommend getting " bone spurz"


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..
> 
> The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know but we are not dealing with a RATIONAL man are we and YES I DO think HE thinks he IS invincible. This thing was already ugly the other day, there were multiple reports from eye witness accounts that TANKS on the streets were running over and murdering via tank. So he does NOT care what he does or what ANY outside entity thinks and it's going to get more ugly.
> 
> Of course the situation in Venezuela can not go on, it must have some type of ending, but the one's who want to remove Maduro are going to have to have a different MO, they are going to have to rethink a different strategy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on team regressive, they are on team regressive.
> 
> It's a natural fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when you and Vichy Mac sign up to join the military and fight these "progressive" wars to liberate the Oil, then I will take you seriously.
> 
> Fuck, I bet if we had a draft, and people you cared about were the ones potentially coming home in boxes, you'd suddenly be all for peace and non-intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when do we have a recall election for Trump?
Click to expand...

kind of late for that....


----------



## night_son

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..
> 
> The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know but we are not dealing with a RATIONAL man are we and YES I DO think HE thinks he IS invincible. This thing was already ugly the other day, there were multiple reports from eye witness accounts that TANKS on the streets were running over and murdering via tank. So he does NOT care what he does or what ANY outside entity thinks and it's going to get more ugly.
> 
> Of course the situation in Venezuela can not go on, it must have some type of ending, but the one's who want to remove Maduro are going to have to have a different MO, they are going to have to rethink a different strategy.
Click to expand...


Excellent post. However, the Maduro_ situation_ could go on for many more years. The guerillas aren't doing it right. The snake's head must be severed.


----------



## harmonica

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply ludicrous. What´s next? A Guaido ghost army?
> It was what Guaido described as the "Final stage" of his pathetic "Operation Freedom" and he demanded uprisings and takeovers everywhere in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF they do not have the Military to support them they should not attempt another situation, because they will start slaughtering them. Maduro has stated that what occur the other day is NOT going to go unpunished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a complete psychopath if he thinks thousands of dead protesters is gonna make him invincible.. Only took a couple martyrs in Tianamen Square to change that regimes' outlook on public protests..
> 
> The pressure would be immense and immediate. Not like the "slow boil" that consumed Syria.. Because the CIVILIANS were not the primary sources of revolt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know but we are not dealing with a RATIONAL man are we and YES I DO think HE thinks he IS invincible. This thing was already ugly the other day, there were multiple reports from eye witness accounts that TANKS on the streets were runnng over and murdering via tank. So he does NOT care what he does or what ANY outside entity thinks and it's going to get more ugly.
> 
> Of course the situation in Venezuela can not go on, it must have some type of ending, but the one's who want to remove Maduro are going to have to have a different MO, they are going to have to rethink a different strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a tank but an an assault vehicle.lightly armored.
Click to expand...

why be a jerk??  it doesn't matter --tank or LAV


----------



## Natural Citizen

The hawks are on a roll aren't they? Heh heh.

Good posts, Joe. How very conservative of you.


----------



## Natural Citizen

The Congressman from Kentucky, the best in Congress, in my view, spoke on the matter.

The violence in Venezuela is appalling. I hope both sides can resolve their differences peacefully. However, if the American people support engaging in military action in the region, then the Constitution requires proper congressional approval first.

Massie added: That is why I’m an original cosponsor (the only Republican) of H.R. 1004, a bill that would require congressional authorization for any military action in Venezuela.

You can read H.R. 1004 here:* H.R.1004 - Prohibiting Unauthorized Military Action in Venezuela Act*


----------



## Bleipriester

The Venezuelans will defend their land and President. An intervention is not on the table.


----------



## flacaltenn

Bleipriester said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Millions of folks whose votes were cancelled are gonna give up?
> 
> 
> 
> They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Maduro annulled the last election and is serving unlawfully -- right? So the MILLIONS are the people that do not WANT a dictator not subject to democratic election...
> 
> Maduro was under RECALL threat from his low popularity.. Pressured the Election Council to CANCEL the recall election.. Instead he moved an election scheduled for December 2018 up to MAY to prevent opposition candidates from campaigning.. Many dropped out.. Turn-out was the lowest in recent history.. MANY countries didn't recognize the results....
> 
> Why are you a FAN of dictators??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue.
> Guaido failed to call elections within 30 days. This was his only duty as interim President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...
> 
> And you're complaining about holding an HONEST ELECTION when Maduro still holds all the guns and police? And the oil money he's taken... He's a dictator and a crook.. Like his predecessor...
> 
> And you LOVE him apparently... Like you do MOST dictators that are abusing their citizenry....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big nonsense. The MUD, your opposition, did not partake in the elections. If your gov would think they can win with elections, they would have run.
Click to expand...


Why would you partake in an election that the dictator MOVES up by SEVEN MONTHS -- giving you no time to organize and campaign?  It's a farce. Like most dictator moves...


----------



## flacaltenn

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on team regressive, they are on team regressive.
> 
> It's a natural fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when you and Vichy Mac sign up to join the military and fight these "progressive" wars to liberate the Oil, then I will take you seriously.
> 
> Fuck, I bet if we had a draft, and people you cared about were the ones potentially coming home in boxes, you'd suddenly be all for peace and non-intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when do we have a recall election for Trump?
Click to expand...


You really cannot focus on anything important -- can you? It's all about your loss of power or you're not interested.


----------



## Bleipriester

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don´t even exist. Watch the video and tell me where exactly those millions are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Maduro annulled the last election and is serving unlawfully -- right? So the MILLIONS are the people that do not WANT a dictator not subject to democratic election...
> 
> Maduro was under RECALL threat from his low popularity.. Pressured the Election Council to CANCEL the recall election.. Instead he moved an election scheduled for December 2018 up to MAY to prevent opposition candidates from campaigning.. Many dropped out.. Turn-out was the lowest in recent history.. MANY countries didn't recognize the results....
> 
> Why are you a FAN of dictators??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue.
> Guaido failed to call elections within 30 days. This was his only duty as interim President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's untrue? Maduro couldn't survive until a December election.. He STOPPED the recall election and changed the December date to May.. Giving NO TIME for campaigning to his opposition.. Lowest turn-out in recent history and rigged.. All true...
> 
> And you're complaining about holding an HONEST ELECTION when Maduro still holds all the guns and police? And the oil money he's taken... He's a dictator and a crook.. Like his predecessor...
> 
> And you LOVE him apparently... Like you do MOST dictators that are abusing their citizenry....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big nonsense. The MUD, your opposition, did not partake in the elections. If your gov would think they can win with elections, they would have run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you partake in an election that the dictator MOVES up by SEVEN MONTHS -- giving you no time to organize and campaign?  It's a farce. Like most dictator moves...
Click to expand...

But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?




Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
Click to expand...

Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
> Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?
Click to expand...


What is your nationality?


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
> Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your nationality?
Click to expand...

Germany. Even our Zionist transatlantic Springer press reported:


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> kind of late for that....



Actually, the constitution has all sorts of methods to get rid of Trump.  We just don't choose to use them because our "leaders" are cowards.


----------



## JoeB131

flacaltenn said:


> You really cannot focus on anything important -- can you? It's all about your loss of power or you're not interested.



I am focusing.  You seem to think that promoting a coup in a country because the people didn't like the shady way the president was elected is okay.  

SO... um, when do we have a coup against Trump?  

Maduro was elected, legitimately, multiple times. Insisting on a recall election and then whining, "you didn't give us time to organize" is a little silly.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> kind of late for that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the constitution has all sorts of methods to get rid of Trump.  We just don't choose to use them because our "leaders" are cowards.
Click to expand...

maybe many of those so called leaders feel you need more than just..."i hate trump".... to try to get rid of a legally elected President....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> maybe many of those so called leaders feel you need more than just..."i hate trump".... to try to get rid of a legally elected President....



You mean other than. 

He's crazy.
He's colluded with the Russians
He's obstructed justice
He's used the presidency to enrich himself and his company

Other than all of that, you mean?


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe many of those so called leaders feel you need more than just..."i hate trump".... to try to get rid of a legally elected President....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than.
> 
> He's crazy.
> He's colluded with the Russians
> He's obstructed justice
> He's used the presidency to enrich himself and his company
> 
> Other than all of that, you mean?
Click to expand...

*
He's crazy.
He's colluded with the Russians
He's obstructed justice*
have any of these been proven or is this your opinion?...
*He's used the presidency to enrich himself and his company*
so he is no different than the other presidents who also used the job to enrich themselves...


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> *He's crazy.
> He's colluded with the Russians
> He's obstructed justice*
> have any of these been proven or is this your opinion?...



To everyone but the willfully blind...  These things aren't really even in dispute.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He's crazy.
> He's colluded with the Russians
> He's obstructed justice*
> have any of these been proven or is this your opinion?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone but the willfully blind...  These things aren't really even in dispute.
Click to expand...

so if they were proven im sure you can show something backing that up...


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> so if they were proven im sure you can show something backing that up...



We've all seen it. we just refuse to act.  

Kind of like in Ancient Rome.  Everyone KNEW Caligula was crazy, they just didn't know what to do about it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if they were proven im sure you can show something backing that up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen it. we just refuse to act.
> 
> Kind of like in Ancient Rome.  Everyone KNEW Caligula was crazy, they just didn't know what to do about it.
Click to expand...

so its just your opinion then?....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> so its just your opinion then?....



ONly if you think "The Sky is Blue" is an opinion.   but do carry on with your denial. Not sure what you are getting out of it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so its just your opinion then?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONly if you think "The Sky is Blue" is an opinion.   but do carry on with your denial. Not sure what you are getting out of it.
Click to expand...

if i am in denial joe you should have no problems proving what you said,right?...or is what you said JUST YOUR OPINION?.....tell the truth joe...or are you in denial?...


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> if i am in denial joe you should have no problems proving what you said,right?...or is what you said JUST YOUR OPINION?.....tell the truth joe...or are you in denial?...



I've told you the truth.  Trump is a crazy person. A bunch of shrinks have said so. He obstructed justice. Mueller said so.  

Now, look, i know we live in a society where we say "Daddy's tired" when he's drunk off his ass and try to pretend the obvious isn't so...  but when you have a crazy person with his hands on the nukes, that's really a bit of an existential problem.


----------



## Bleipriester

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i am in denial joe you should have no problems proving what you said,right?...or is what you said JUST YOUR OPINION?.....tell the truth joe...or are you in denial?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you the truth.  Trump is a crazy person. A bunch of shrinks have said so. He obstructed justice. Mueller said so.
> 
> Now, look, i know we live in a society where we say "Daddy's tired" when he's drunk off his ass and try to pretend the obvious isn't so...  but when you have a crazy person with his hands on the nukes, that's really a bit of an existential problem.
Click to expand...

A dangerous guy but so were the other.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i am in denial joe you should have no problems proving what you said,right?...or is what you said JUST YOUR OPINION?.....tell the truth joe...or are you in denial?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you the truth.  Trump is a crazy person. A bunch of shrinks have said so. He obstructed justice. Mueller said so.
> 
> Now, look, i know we live in a society where we say "Daddy's tired" when he's drunk off his ass and try to pretend the obvious isn't so...  but when you have a crazy person with his hands on the nukes, that's really a bit of an existential problem.
Click to expand...

take it easy joe this country survived bush and obama we will survive trump.....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> take it easy joe this country survived bush and obama we will survive trump.....



Obama and Bush were sane.  They both did things I really didn't like, but I was never worried they'd wake up one morning and do something absolutely crazy. 

If you were on a plane, and the pilot got on the intercom and started ranting like Trump does, would you feel safe?  I wouldn't.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> take it easy joe this country survived bush and obama we will survive trump.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Bush were sane.  They both did things I really didn't like, but I was never worried they'd wake up one morning and do something absolutely crazy.
> 
> If you were on a plane, and the pilot got on the intercom and started ranting like Trump does, would you feel safe?  I wouldn't.
Click to expand...

lol....never took you to be this much of a wuss joe....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> lol....never took you to be this much of a wuss joe....



Grow up.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....never took you to be this much of a wuss joe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.
Click to expand...

most of us have joe....its the people like yourself who let a fucking hat scare the shit out of them who need to grow up.......


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> most of us have joe....its the people like yourself who let a fucking hat scare the shit out of them who need to grow up.......



It's not the hat... it's the scary ass racists they have underneath them.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of us have joe....its the people like yourself who let a fucking hat scare the shit out of them who need to grow up.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the hat... it's the scary ass racists they have underneath them.
Click to expand...

you do realize that not everyone who wears that hat is a racist?....many of them wear it to agitate people like you....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> you do realize that not everyone who wears that hat is a racist?....many of them wear it to agitate people like you....



And frankly, that's an even dumber reason.  

Hey, I'm not wearing this Swastika Armband to be a genocidal racist, I'm just wearing it to agitate people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> I've told you the truth.  Trump is a crazy person. A bunch of shrinks have said so. He obstructed justice. Mueller said so.
> Now, look, i know we live in a society where we say "Daddy's tired" when he's drunk off his ass and try to pretend the obvious isn't so...  but when you have a crazy person with his hands on the nukes, that's really a bit of an existential problem.



Other than credit for your tin foil bonnet......

You get credit for consistency.
Too bad it's ignorance that we're talking about.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that not everyone who wears that hat is a racist?....many of them wear it to agitate people like you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And frankly, that's an even dumber reason.
> 
> Hey, I'm not wearing this Swastika Armband to be a genocidal racist, I'm just wearing it to agitate people.
Click to expand...

you use a swastika as a comparison to a fucking hat and you say what i said was dumb?...


----------



## Oddball

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that not everyone who wears that hat is a racist?....many of them wear it to agitate people like you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And frankly, that's an even dumber reason.
> 
> Hey, I'm not wearing this Swastika Armband to be a genocidal racist, I'm just wearing it to agitate people.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> you use a swastika as a comparison to a fucking hat and you say what i said was dumb?...



MAGA Hat... Swastika... same thing.


----------



## Darkwind

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
> Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?
Click to expand...

So, you must be benefiting from the governments' theft of Venezuelan resources from the people.

We see that you'd be willing to kill in order to remain in power and we see this by your backing of the Thug who cheats elections for his own enrichment.

You are dismissed.


----------



## JoeB131

Darkwind said:


> We see that you'd be willing to kill in order to remain in power and we see this by your backing of the Thug who cheats elections for his own enrichment.



Maduro has won two legitimate elections... trump hasn't won one yet.


----------



## Bleipriester

Darkwind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
> Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you must be benefiting from the governments' theft of Venezuelan resources from the people.
> 
> We see that you'd be willing to kill in order to remain in power and we see this by your backing of the Thug who cheats elections for his own enrichment.
> 
> You are dismissed.
Click to expand...

Uh, dismissed. Phrump is dismissed, you are. Assad is staying. Maduro is staying. Your mercs are depleted, your army is unable to gather enough troops for a war in Venezuela.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you use a swastika as a comparison to a fucking hat and you say what i said was dumb?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA Hat... Swastika... same thing.
Click to expand...

yea its the same thing joe....that comparison puts you in same category as some of the more idiotic posters in this forum....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see that you'd be willing to kill in order to remain in power and we see this by your backing of the Thug who cheats elections for his own enrichment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro has won two legitimate elections... trump hasn't won one yet.
Click to expand...

many people disagree with you on both counts joe....


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
> Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you must be benefiting from the governments' theft of Venezuelan resources from the people.
> 
> We see that you'd be willing to kill in order to remain in power and we see this by your backing of the Thug who cheats elections for his own enrichment.
> 
> You are dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, dismissed. Phrump is dismissed, you are. Assad is staying. Maduro is staying. Your mercs are depleted, your army is unable to gather enough troops for a war in Venezuela.
Click to expand...


We don't want war.

Why do you prefer tyrants over poor people?


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the "dictator" had time enough? Don´t be silly, they didn´t partake because they would have lost. Partaking would also recognizing the democratic process.
> Why should the world listen to a fucked up fascist "opposition" that maintains its own private "Supreme Court" in Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support the corrupt Maduro regime?  They're no friend of the average Venezuelan.  Clearly, the people no longer want them.  So why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they the friends of the average Venezuelan. The others want to "dollarize" the economy and sell oil bypassing the gov.
> Why your media cover up the million people Maduro rallies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you must be benefiting from the governments' theft of Venezuelan resources from the people.
> 
> We see that you'd be willing to kill in order to remain in power and we see this by your backing of the Thug who cheats elections for his own enrichment.
> 
> You are dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, dismissed. Phrump is dismissed, you are. Assad is staying. Maduro is staying. Your mercs are depleted, your army is unable to gather enough troops for a war in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't want war.
> 
> Why do you prefer tyrants over poor people?
Click to expand...

You do. Trump is the tyrant.


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> many people disagree with you on both counts joe....



America said no. Done.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> You do. Trump is the tyrant.



There are well over a MILLION Venezuelan refugees in neighboring Colombia.  There are many others in Brazil and elsewhere.  Nevertheless, you completely support Nicholas Maduro, correct?  You're either a paid troll or a delusional idiot.  Which is it?


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> many people disagree with you on both counts joe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America said no. Done.
Click to expand...

no to maduro,i agree.....the guy is a failed leader...


----------



## deanrd

I think this is much ado about nothing. We don’t need to worry because the Russians are there. And Trump trusts Russia more than he trusts America.


----------



## JoeB131

K9Buck said:


> There are well over a MILLION Venezuelan refugees in neighboring Colombia. There are many others in Brazil and elsewhere. Nevertheless, you completely support Nicholas Maduro, correct? You're either a paid troll or a delusional idiot. Which is it?



and Brazil and Columbia are largely the ones waging economic war on Venezuela causing the misery.  But even they Balked at Bolton's attempted coup.


----------

